# New guy, new boat



## skills4lou (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi guys n gals. I just bought a San Juan 21 last night for what I think is a very reasonable price. I've wanted a sailboat for many years, this one popped up on CL and I had a little cash burning a hole. 
I have to go through it and make sure everything is ok, but enjoy doing that sort of thing. 
My sailing experience consists of a sunfish at summer camp years ago, and a few hours on a MacGregor 26. So, I'm hear to learn how to rig the boat first, then learn to sail. I'll be in the background a while just reading.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tschmidty (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck and have fun! There will always be projects to be done, but try not to forget about just going out and sailing!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Best of luck and welcome to SailNet!


----------



## skills4lou (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks all. I just realized that I missed a word on the title. It should read "New guy, New boat"
Anyway, I took the sails out yesterday and folded them in a better way than just stuffed in the bags. I don't know if the sail number matches the hull, but it's #72. Still haven't found a hull number so I can get it inspected.









Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome.
Might I recommend Royce's Sailing Illustrated as a basic primer? It covers just about everything one needs to know to safely handle a small craft in a fun yet comprehensive format. From anchoring to boat nomenclature and even splicing, it's got most of what you'll need for getting started, yet is still a good reference book for the most experienced of us. No preachy tome here.


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations, and welcome! Thanks for sharing pics!

Check the transom for the hull number. I don't know how to decipher some of them, but someone will probably chime in.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

skills4lou said:


> Thanks all. I just realized that I missed a word on the title. It should read "New guy, New boat"
> Anyway, I took the sails out yesterday and folded them in a better way than just stuffed in the bags. I don't know if the sail number matches the hull, but it's #72. Still haven't found a hull number so I can get it inspected.
> 
> 
> ...


Boats don't get "inspected" like cars but you will need the hull identification number to change the title to your name. Assuming you were given one, if so, it should be on it already. If not, check the transom. Since it's an older boat, the number may be very faint. Sail number is not always the hull number, especially if the previous owner had the sails replaced and didn't care if the number was on there or not.


----------



## hnash53 (Aug 18, 2017)

If you do a search online, San Juan 21s are still actively racing. There's a lot available to you online.

Rigging Ideas & Tips - San Juan 21 Fleet 1

Owner manuals available here: https://fleet28.com/resources/

...and more.

Should be a fun boat to learn on.

Best wishes.


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

skills4lou said:


> Thanks all. I just realized that I missed a word on the title. It should read "New guy, New boat"


Fixed it!


----------



## skills4lou (Aug 23, 2018)

I should clarify: the inspection I'll need is to have a LEO verify the hull# so I can get a title. No title was provided, only a string of bills of sale, none of which have any identifying numbers. 
I'll need to get a bonded title, and the inspection is the first step. 
I've looked all over the transom (outside) and haven't found anything. Is it in the inside?
Thanks again for the welcome and information. 

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hnash53 (Aug 18, 2017)

The HIN is located on the transom, starboard, high up at the corner... according to: decode SJ Hull Number - San Juan 21 Class Association

Look on the aluminum strip running along the rub rail on the transom. Sometimes manufacturers stamped the number into the metal strip rather than the gelcoat.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

HIN's were not required in the US until 1972.
If the boat is older than that, it will not have one.


----------



## skills4lou (Aug 23, 2018)

Well, that would explain it! This one is said to be a 1971 version, so I'll stop looking.

I am spending my morning just doing some research on parts availability and what not. It would appear that I basically stole this boat. I could sell just the standing rigging and get more than what I spent on the boat/trailer/motor/etc. 

Still have a lot to get done before I want to take her on the water, and I found some small drill holes in various places that I want to get sealed before any water gets in and possibly gives me any (more) rot. But having said that, I've been all over her and my 240lbs hasn't found any soft spots yet. I tried to post a few more pics, but apparently I need more posts to do so. 
GH


----------



## skills4lou (Aug 23, 2018)

I took the afternoon to put the mast up and adjust the shrouds a bit. At least now it's up and out of the way so I can work on other things without fighting all the rigging. 

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

